# Just saw on Craigslist and was all...wtf?



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/pet/3140720041.html

craziest hedgie cage EVER! What are these people thinking? I put in a call to them about a possible rescue. :shock: :?


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

What kind of mess is that?!?!?!?!?!?!?! That poor baby would barely have room to breath in that cage. Some people frustrate me, and almost an ENTIRE YEAR in that box of death!!! :evil:


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, talk about Super Sucks. I wish I could shell out the $145 and just nab her from there tonight... *sigh* but payday isnt till tomorrow and rent is next week. -_-;


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Holy guac, that is one cramped cage. The silent spinner and the bottle are bad enough, but the poor thing doesnt even have walk around space. See if there are any hedgehog rescues in that area and give em a call. That little one needs a new home.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't see such a big deal with the cage. Based on the size of the Silent Spinner, the cage is probably about 2' x 2' which is adequate. I think the big box in the center makes it look more cramped than it is. I agree with the water bottle but many people use bottles so they are kind of a matter of opinion. Of course the Silent Spinner is dangerous. The cage itself, I've seen far worse than that one.


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

I agree with Nancy only thing that got me worried is look at its nails


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

His nails are really bad. I didn't like the wire part around the food and water. I know Link would shimmy up that in a heartbeat. 
Why do hedgies think they are monkeies? :lol:


----------

